# Stringformatter int zweistellig (00, 01, 02..)



## Hallo (14. Okt 2009)

Hi!

Wie ist es möglich eine integer Zahl bei einen String zweistellig auszugeben?

Welchen stringformater muss ich dazu benützen?

Ich will als z.B. für 0 - 00 ausgeben und für 1 - 01 ausgeben.

Schonmal danke für eure hilfen!


----------



## SlaterB (14. Okt 2009)

ich habe da bisher noch nichts fertiges gesehen,
wandle die Zahl in einem String um, prüfe die Länge die noch fehlt, und füge entsprechend viele "0"en hinzu,


----------



## bygones (14. Okt 2009)

[c]System.out.printf("0%d", 0);[/c] 2stellig

ansonsten natuerlich ueber 
	
	
	
	





```
DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("00");
System.out.println(df.format(1));
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Okt 2009)

tja, so kann man sich irren/ vorhandes auslassen 

ich habe eh immer Methoden mit variabler Länge/ Breite
formatZero(long value, int breite)


----------



## bygones (14. Okt 2009)

wusst doch es geht: [c]System.out.printf("%03d", 1);[/c] gibt 001


----------



## Hallo (14. Okt 2009)

danke, das war genau das was ich gesucht habe 

Muss schon sagen hier wird einem extrem schnell weiter geholfen.

Mfg


----------

